# toggling signatures



## normanaj (Oct 25, 2022)

I just noticed that if you wish to view others signatures you now have to toggle them?A lot of folks sigs have great links to valuable info that can now no longer be seen unless you toggle their sig at the bottom of their post(s).


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 25, 2022)

Yeah.. I'm still deciding how I feel about it. It saves a lot of room but you're right. A lot of you have great links, recipes, etc. quotes, etc. in your signature lines and I hope people take the time to toggle.


----------



## normanaj (Oct 25, 2022)

Thanks for the quick reply Jeff.

I'm willing to hang in there a bit and see what others think.For now I could re-arrange what's in my sig so the important stuff is first.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 25, 2022)

I don't mind the toggle. Most of the time the only thing I look at the signatures for is the persons name. 

Chris


----------

